# Help with selection



## Taiji_Mantis (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey. 
I have recently received my credentials through the NRA as a pistol instructor. I would like to start working with a few people who have asked me about things like Personal Protection Inside the Home etc. but after a trip to the range with a coworker, and the realization that some people just cant shoot well, I decided I need to help them more with basics.

As some of you are aware First Steps and Basic Pistol require a familiarization with the three basic kinds of handgun. Semi-auto, single action revolver, and double action revolver.

I have the first two covered with a Glock 22, and a Ruger Super Blackhawk in  .357/9mm.

I am looking for a DA revolver that I can shoot a lot for teaching purposes, but wont break me, as I have no money whatsoever to spend. 

Any recommendations? 

C


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 18, 2008)

congrats on getting your cert.

I've got a Ruger Security-Six that I can't say enough about.  I've had it for about 10 years (probably put 10k rounds through it) and it was about 15 years old when I bought it...Excellent weapon

They can be found for anywhere from $250-400.  Here's the first page of results from GunBroker (good place to look for others as well).
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/SearchResults.asp

You might also just hit the various gun stores in your area and look for a used S&W.

I guess you could also look at Taurus but I'm not a huge fan of their stuff.  I just don't feel that their quality is as high as S&W or Ruger.


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks! 
I have to agree. Ruger makes about the finest revolver out there.
Years ago I had a stainless GP100 with a six inch barrel and a scope mount with a red dot system on it. I am kicking myself to this day for selling it.

I did see a Security Six a few months back, but someone snatched it up the day I called on it. Gun show is coming up. I will check it out.


----------



## K31 (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree with the choice of the Ruger. I'd get a used one though or get one soon because Ruger seems to be going into some kind of downward spiral towards being a Walmart brand name or something. First they stopped making the Old Army and now they've replaced the trigger assembly in their 10/22 with plastic.


----------



## Drac (Apr 19, 2008)

One of the the BEST firearms for home protection is the Remington 870..Just point in the general direction and shoot..As I've said before, *NOTHING* will scare the bejeezas out of a robbber than the *"Cha-Chung"* sound of a round being jacked into the chamber coming from a dark room...


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Apr 19, 2008)

First:Thanks Drac--I tend to agree when it comes to defense a shotgun is second to none when it can be deployed. Size sometimes makes using a shotgun a challenge, but defense isn't what I was asking for  I need a DA revolver for teaching!!! 

Second, regarding the Ruger, I believe that the expression I am looking for is WTF!?!?!


> I agree with the choice of the Ruger. I'd get a used one though or get one soon because Ruger seems to be going into some kind of downward spiral towards being a Walmart brand name or something. First they stopped making the Old Army and now they've replaced the trigger assembly in their 10/22 with plastic.



Seriously? That is really too bad!


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 21, 2008)

You already have the defensive guns well-covered, so for instructional purposes, a .22 LR revolver, DA / SA, would be a great tool.  

A Smith and Wesson Model 317, which is a revolver chambered in the .22 LR, is a fanatastic tool for the job.  With a very light recoil, yet smooth trigger pull, it's easy for someone to learn on.  That, plus 12 bucks gets you a brick of 500+ rounds of ammo, and you can shoot all day long.  


If you don't want a .22, then a used S&W .38 Special revolver, K frame, should do just fine.  

Something like the tried and true Model 10 is a great teaching tool.  The trigger pulls on these are much smoother than other brands. 

You may also be able to find a Taurus Model 82 for less.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 21, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Something like the tried and true Model 10 is a great teaching tool. The trigger pulls on these are much smoother than other brands.


excellent advice that I forgot to mention...S&W K's are great guns.


----------



## searcher (Apr 21, 2008)

If you are looking for a DA revolver, might I recommend something from Taurus.   They are reasonably priced and they perform very well.


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 21, 2008)

All good advice.  If you go with a Taurus or Ruger you will get a quality gun at a reasonable price.  It may not be target quality accuracy, but it should meet your needs.


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually, the thought of a .22 never even crossed my mind. That is good stuff.

Thank you all for your help! Ill let you know what I do


----------

